# Low testosterone and boosting it.



## hellguy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok. I am gonna ask. Hopefully this is the right place. My testosterone was checked a few years ago and was under three hundred. I am sure I am lower now since I've had some changes that the docs feel could be related to a drop. 

Here it is. I. 37 190 pounds and eat healthy.  Plenty of carbs, proteins (vegetarian, don't grief) and good fats. I work out hard, and lift heavy. What test boosters have been tried, what are the results and recommended dosages etc? Input is appreciated if it is constructive. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 13, 2012)

I've used them in the past before going with real test. With low test you might get a bump up to mid ranges but unfortunately that isn't enough to make any significant difference IMO.

Bulbine natalensis is what I've used in the past. But like I said don't expect miracles.


----------



## hellguy (Jan 13, 2012)

My doc is going to recheck me this week. If the insurance will cover it he will start me on injections. Of they don't, I'm gonna have to supplement it myself. I want to build more muscle as well as get my levels to the normal ranges. I think that supplements may end up being my only option. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## bjg (Jan 13, 2012)

why in hell healthy young people like you are worried about their testosterone ????? this is very weird ....unless you have symptoms of low testosterone why do you want to even bother with that?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2012)

hellguy said:


> Ok. I am gonna ask. Hopefully this is the right place. My testosterone was checked a few years ago and was under three hundred. I am sure I am lower now since I've had some changes that the docs feel could be related to a drop.
> 
> Here it is. I. 37 190 pounds and eat healthy.  Plenty of carbs, proteins (vegetarian, don't grief) and good fats. I work out hard, and lift heavy. What test boosters have been tried, what are the results and recommended dosages etc? Input is appreciated if it is constructive.
> 
> Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.



why not just get on TRT?

if you're looking for a natural T booster: IronMagLabs Ultra Male Rx


----------



## hellguy (Jan 13, 2012)

Five years ago it was under 300. The bottom of the range for normal. That is why I am concerned. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2012)

hellguy said:


> Five years ago it was under 300. The bottom of the range for normal. That is why I am concerned.



yeah, that is the low end of normal, how old are you?


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 13, 2012)

hellguy said:


> Five years ago it was under 300. The bottom of the range for normal. That is why I am concerned.
> 
> Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.



Yes that value is not good.

What is your body composition? what is your Bf% Height?

Sex drive? Do you have a high stress job, kids, married?

All these are huge contributing factors.

How much protein and what sources do you get it form since you are vegetarian?

-Matt


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 13, 2012)

*This*



bjg said:


> why in hell healthy young people like you are worried about their testosterone ????? this is very weird ....unless you have symptoms of low testosterone why do you want to even bother with that?


This^ Young people are concerned with adult problems...It's beyond me. You should just worry about eating LOTS of cals and lift OFTEN. Your metabolism is probably through the roof so stay in the gym. Don't worry about anything else right now


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm curious what you score on this test -- ANDROstat testosterone test

Let me know how you score if you answer TRUTHFULLY?

-Matt


----------



## hellguy (Jan 13, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> I'm curious what you score on this test -- ANDROstat testosterone test
> 
> Let me know how you score if you answer TRUTHFULLY?
> 
> -Matt



I scored 471. That is high though. The last time I was checked was a few years ago. Back then I had a 298. I hope it hasn't dropped but probably has. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 14, 2012)

You should get bloods every year. Check them again and let us know. If you are not symptomatic I would not worry even if your blood test say's your out of range or low normal.


----------



## hellguy (Jan 14, 2012)

Symptomatic? I have a few things I think are related. When I asked the doc he checked my previous and thinks that it may be a good possibility.  

I will definitely let you know though. I am still interested in a test booster and how and when to take them. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 15, 2012)

I know what you mean bro. I am on trt now for over 3 years with the first two and half being wasted on a idiot dr. that had my levels going in a roller coster. I finally got one that has me on weekly inj 200mg and letro. He is trying to get me switched to Clomid but having to wait on insurance to approve. I can't get him or any other dr. around here to prescribe hcg, and it's hard to find else where.


----------



## KingLouie (Jan 16, 2012)

Hrt plus add stinging nettles root extract, d-aSpartic acid, vitamin e, l-carnitine, and fadogia agrestris.  these will help stimulate natural production, fight estrogen, and open receptors for test to be absorbed.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 16, 2012)

a gram a day keeps the docs at bay


----------



## hellguy (Jan 16, 2012)

KingLouie said:


> Hrt plus add stinging nettles root extract, d-aSpartic acid, vitamin e, l-carnitine, and fadogia agrestris.  these will help stimulate natural production, fight estrogen, and open receptors for test to be absorbed.



That sounds like a lot to add to my supplement list but if it works then it'd be worth it. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## R1balla (Jan 16, 2012)

dont jump into HRT or TRT just yet. try OTC supps to see if it helps then look into a more permanent solution. 

Sustain Alpha TD + DAA + IGF 2 + Toco 8

i think this stack, especially at your age and test levels, would be AWESOME for you.


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 17, 2012)

KingLouie said:


> Hrt plus add stinging nettles root extract, d-aSpartic acid, vitamin e, l-carnitine, and fadogia agrestris.  these will help stimulate natural production, fight estrogen, and open receptors for test to be absorbed.




You are on HRT and still using natural boosters? Are you attempting to mimic the actions of an "HCG" like effect?

I would just low dose HCG infrequently to keep natural production somewhat "awake" while TRT'ing.

The other products are great for boosting levels without trt

-Matt


----------



## R1balla (Jan 17, 2012)

for real, sustain alpha got my test high. libido was through the roof. that with DAA is just crazy


----------



## hellguy (Jan 20, 2012)

Update. Test results showed me at 341. That's on the low end of "normal" but I'd honestly like it to be closer to the higher end. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 20, 2012)

You could try out a natural test booster from a nutrition store. Ironmaglabs has some solid products. depending on your age(over 40?) i would ask my doctor to help assist with the issue with either androgel or injectable testosterone. Chances are he will say no because doctors are hesitant to do this. Good luck!


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah lot of otc ones to choose from. Ironmag def has some wicked ones.  Also a lot of people like the DAA products. If you shop around Orbitnutrition has plenty and has sales going all the time.


----------



## harmanrainu (Jan 21, 2012)

curios to try it


----------



## hellguy (Feb 2, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> You could try out a natural test booster from a nutrition store. Ironmaglabs has some solid products. depending on your age(over 40?) i would ask my doctor to help assist with the issue with either androgel or injectable testosterone. Chances are he will say no because doctors are hesitant to do this. Good luck!



I'm a fan of the injections. My doctor will for it, insurance will not. Otc is going to be my option. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## dogsoldier (Feb 2, 2012)

TRT is really not that expensive.  Once you get a script, find a compounding pharmacy.  When I was doing TRT and called around to the big name pharmacies the price of the test cyponate, 10ml/200mg per ml was almost $250. The compounding pharmacy charged $100. I was doing 100cc per injection once a week. The 10ml bottle lasted a good while.

If you really do have low T trust me this is the only way to go.  Just make sure the rest of your health ducks are all in a row.


----------



## hellguy (Feb 5, 2012)

dogsoldier said:


> TRT is really not that expensive.  Once you get a script, find a compounding pharmacy.  When I was doing TRT and called around to the big name pharmacies the price of the test cyponate, 10ml/200mg per ml was almost $250. The compounding pharmacy charged $100. I was doing 100cc per injection once a week. The 10ml bottle lasted a good while.
> 
> If you really do have low T trust me this is the only way to go.  Just make sure the rest of your health ducks are all in a row.



I'll definitely keep that in mind. Thanks. I am going back to the doc in a few weeks and I'll be able to discuss options and are where it leads me. I really do want to be careful and do this right. 

Where the attitude goes, the mind goes. Where the mind goes, the body goes. Where the body goes, others will follow.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 5, 2012)

If your test levels are genuinely low, get your doctor to give you legit test treatment. From my experience, natural test boosters have done nothing for me but burned a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Idra (Feb 7, 2012)

daa then trt


----------



## bassbusterfiss (Feb 7, 2012)

^^Amen^^


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 7, 2012)

Def get a Dr. to check things out bro. Trust me trt if you have to have it is vital. You won't do well if your natural levels are out of whack.


----------



## kevinhy (Feb 8, 2012)

I would probably look into TRT OP, natty test boosters work, but theyre certainly no replacement for someone with permanently lowered testosterone.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 8, 2012)

Absolutley not. And don't think age makes a factor. I mean as in your too young. I thought when the Dr told me three and half years ago at 28 to check my t levels, that he was crazy. Then it came back 190 which I later learned sucked. Once you get your levels up you will see a big difference.


----------



## hellguy (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok, talked to doctor and insurance is not covering it. I need to look at outside solutions.  There have been many suggestions and I appreciate them. Who has used a product and then had there levels retested?

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## squigader (Mar 15, 2012)

Your test isn't even that low. There's nothing wrong with that level at your age. It's not even close to the amount for that would make you suitable for TRT, you're way overreacting over this.

Your diet - vegetarian diets lead to lower testosterone for men. Cut back on soy consumption, it's not good for your testosterone levels. Eggs should be a huge part of your diet - they're a "complete" protein and full of god fats and cholesterol. Keep up on consumption of brassica vegetables (broccoli, cabbage, etc.) and stay away from "low cholesterol", as cholesterol is necessary for testosterone production.
So is Vitamin D - buy a pack of Vitamin D3 and start taking at least 2000iu per day.

Make sure you're heavy lifting at least twice a week. Three times a week is optimal.
Get a perfect night's sleep every night - you should never wake up tired.

Fix these and your test levels will improve, I guarantee it.


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Prince said:


> why not just get on TRT?
> 
> if you're looking for a natural T booster: IronMagLabs Ultra Male Rx



This.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 15, 2012)

Did I miss something?? 300 level is not good. Your crazy if you think so. My trt Dr is very good at it and knows the scales quite well. 300 or lower will suck for anyone young and ever those in their 30's or 40's. If i'm not mistaking he said it was on the lower end of 300. Since my dr has taken me from 195 to 600's, I've noticed a big change in fat metabolism and energy. It's not something to play around with.


----------



## hellguy (Mar 15, 2012)

My doc wants to take me closer to 800. Being at 300 is considered "normal" for what the insurance companies need as a basis of dropping cash on my treatments. 

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 15, 2012)

When I first went my levels were 195 at 28, I spent almost two years on the androgel and didn't feel much better. I had med release pulled and showed my levels like a roller coster. I was piss to say the least. So I had my levels done at local physicans and came back 165. My estro had got up to 31. The Dr never thought about anti e. Switch dr. and know he has me up in the 600's-700's maintaining and letr for estro control. It's so important to get a Dr that knows his shiz. For one the normal number even my Dr said is bs. It's going off a chart with gen population. If you check into it you will find optimal levels show 500-800's for 18-35. Theres a chart that will show you how 300 is bs as it is compared to a very older man's test level.


----------



## Zero_Degree (Mar 15, 2012)

Maybe, you need to take a look where the problem lyes - but normal values for males is 270-1070 ng/dl. You are at the lower normal scale. Did you take the test in the morning?  There may be a problem at the level of the hypothalamus or pituitary to produce appropriate amounts of LH and FSH to stimulate testosterone production. Another possibility is that the organs that make testosterone do not function normally or are not able to respond to stimulation by the brain.  Or, did you take damage to scrotum.  Age may play a big part to your problem.  There are lot of factors to look at.  

Try changing up your diet and eating more celery, Bananas, Avacado, Almonds and raw oysters.  Those foods are know to increase testosterone levels or take B6, Zinc and Bromelain supplement!


----------



## hellguy (Mar 15, 2012)

That's good advice. I take multi-vitamins, b6, aminos and several other supplements plus, I'm a vegetarian so I eat a wide variety of nuts, seeds, grains, and veggies.  Mostly lightly prepared or raw. My blood work shows everything to be producing normally, I'm just low. 

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## independent (Mar 15, 2012)

Cost of trt should cost no more than 50.00 a month.

costo
depo-test 75.00
adex 15.00 for 30 1mg pills

you can find hcg from a sponsor for 15.00 for 2000iu's.


----------



## hellguy (Mar 16, 2012)

That's cool. I'll start looking into that. Thanks. 

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah I pay $25 copay to my Dr. I see him every 3 months to do bloodwork and make sure I'm on track. The test cyp vials cost me $15 at the pharmacy and 15$ for letro. Not bad for the letro is two months and the test is 10 weeks if dose at 1cc 200mg weekly.


----------



## hellguy (Mar 16, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Yeah I pay $25 copay to my Dr. I see him every 3 months to do bloodwork and make sure I'm on track. The test cyp vials cost me $15 at the pharmacy and 15$ for letro. Not bad for the letro is two months and the test is 10 weeks if dose at 1cc 200mg weekly.



Injection or tabs?

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 16, 2012)

Injections. They're not bad lol I got use to them with in the first two shots. To my knowledge there isn't a testosterone tablet for trt, only forms I know of is, gel, shots, and an FDA pellets.


----------



## FUZO (Mar 16, 2012)

hell guy if you get a script of cyp from your doc its like $100 out of pocket at Target or walgreens. Now if you want prop instead they will make it but you have to go to a compund pharmacy they have to make it and its $75 just look them up in your area,do a google saearch for compiund pharmacies in your area. I just had mine made by a legit pharmacy like walgreens make it and for $75 for prop and you know your getting real 100% powder its worth the money. At your age HRT is the way


----------



## independent (Mar 18, 2012)

You do not use prop for trt. You would have to inject every other day.




FUZO said:


> hell guy if you get a script of cyp from your doc its like $100 out of pocket at Target or walgreens. Now if you want prop instead they will make it but you have to go to a compund pharmacy they have to make it and its $75 just look them up in your area,do a google saearch for compiund pharmacies in your area. I just had mine made by a legit pharmacy like walgreens make it and for $75 for prop and you know your getting real 100% powder its worth the money. At your age HRT is the way


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 18, 2012)

hellguy said:


> I'm a vegetarian



There's your reason for low test. 
If you're cool with eggs, eat an egg every day, it'll help. However, the human body evolved as an omnivore, and without meat, your body is just doing the best it can.


----------



## hellguy (Mar 18, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> There's your reason for low test.
> If you're cool with eggs, eat an egg every day, it'll help. However, the human body evolved as an omnivore, and without meat, your body is just doing the best it can.



I have low test because I am a vegetarian?! Seriously? OMG! I had no idea. OK, I was low three years ago, and I am low now. I have been vegetarian for six months, my recovery after workouts are improved from three days to a day and a half, my energy levels are higher and I am not getting sick after eating anymore. Which, btw, I ate CLEAN for several years so that was not it. I am a vegetarian, not a vegan. I eat dairy, vegans do not. I am not trying to be a dick, but that was the most ill informed statement that I have ever heard. Sorry, but it is what it is. 

Let me address this:
without meat, your body is just doing the best it can

Meat is a macronutrient, plants are micronutrients. Microsnutirents are already broken down so they are fast absorbing and easily used. That means that the body needs less energy to make use of the good stuff. Meats have to be broken down to be of any use, so the body expends energy to do this and this, to me, is a waste of resources. Proteins are amino acids, all of which ore found in various plant sources. The difference is that they are not long or short chain so they do not qualify as proteins. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## hellguy (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey moe, packers, could you guys talk a little dumber to me for a second please? Just so that I understand. I am not getting the abbreviations (trt,cyp,hcg, letro, etc). Sorry, my brain is in too many directions lately. Clear cut directions would really help me.


----------



## independent (Mar 18, 2012)

Check out a website called allthingsmale.com, they have a trt forum with a lot of info. the forum website is musclechatroom.com. start there.



hellguy said:


> Hey moe, packers, could you guys talk a little dumber to me for a second please? Just so that I understand. I am not getting the abbreviations (trt,cyp,hcg, letro, etc). Sorry, my brain is in too many directions lately. Clear cut directions would really help me.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 18, 2012)

Haha bro np. Ok the Dr. has me on testosterone cyponiate. I do 200mg weekly by shots, and the letrozole is the anti estrogen pill that is 2.5 mg once every 2 weeks. He will do blood work to make sure my test levels are where they are supose to be for my age. Trt is testosterone replacement therapy and HCG well it's supose to be really good for you with metabolism and natural test but for some reason I can't get any Dr in alabama as we must suck to prescribe hgc even though several Drs prescribe it for trt. 



hellguy said:


> Hey moe, packers, could you guys talk a little dumber to me for a second please? Just so that I understand. I am not getting the abbreviations (trt,cyp,hcg, letro, etc). Sorry, my brain is in too many directions lately. Clear cut directions would really help me.


----------



## hellguy (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks!! I speak car fluently but forget sometimes that others don't. :-D

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

